# cichlid compatability with saratoga (arawona) and barramundi



## mq_camo (Jan 19, 2010)

hi, i have a 4x2x2 tank which is 454 litres, i have 2 jack dempseys, 1 salvini, 1 braziliensiss, 1 green terror, 1 stary night cichlid (madagascar), 1 salousi, 1 electric yellow, 1 peacock and another random african which i dont know what it is...lol was told it was a blue dolphin when i bought it but its not, all my fish are fairly small at the moment, my biggest 2 are about 7-9 centimetres, i have a 2x1x1.5 tank with a small saratoga that is about 9 cms lond and a barra about 6 cm's, i want to put these two in my big tank and make the small tank a breeding tank for my bristle nose cat fish, i am a it hesetant about i but does anyone have any reccomendations, i will post some pics when i can figure out how to do so,

thanks


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

The arro and barramundi are going to need a huge tank, why not get it now? 
Seems a better plan than shoving them in with cichlids that might decide to take a chunk out of one of the new additions.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

*mq_camo* where in Australia are you?

*Number6* is right, your 4 foot tank will be wayyyyyy too small for an adult saratoga or barramundi. Is your Saratoga a jardini or leichardti? Both saratoga species can grow to 3 feet, so really do need a large aquarium.

As for your 4 foot. You have a mixture of large and semi aggressive and aggressive CA and SA cichlids and a large and aggressive African cichlid, Paratilapia bleekeri (the starry night cichlid). These cichlids may very well kill off the smaller african cichlids as they mature and grow larger. Then comes the _fun_ part, as these larger and aggressive cichlids sort out who belongs and doesn't belong in the 4 foot tank.


----------



## mq_camo (Jan 19, 2010)

dead floating fish, hey mate im in coolum, qld, yeah i know i just rushed out and bought some fish which i thought looked cool, probably shold have done some research, im am thinking of getting rid of all the africans and just keeping the terror, salvini and one of the jacks, will pop the barra and and toga in with them and see how it all goes, not keen for a new tank yet but as this is my first setup, maybe in a month or so i will start looking for an 8 footer, yeah i am deffinately not looking forward to the carnage that will soon arise with a strange mix of fish in one tank, i worry about it everyday while im at work, the stary night seems really tame at the moment and he is close to being the biggest in the tank, oh and the toga is a jardini im pretty sure, has sligh red spots over its top half of its body and slight blue spots on its fins.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Well seeing as your a local, check out Queensland Aquarium Forum. Quite a few guys up the sunshine coast, including some with some pretty big tanks.

If you're looking to sell some of those fish, there is also a very active livestock trade section. And when it comes time to buy that 8 footer, some come up for sale every now and then in the dry goods trade section.


----------

